# Hotchkis Steering rebuild kit for 67 GTO?



## GreenMachine (Jul 1, 2010)

Hey guys I'm thinking about swapping out my centerlink (the idler arm is super loose in the socket) and steering has tons of play. Anyway I see that the stock centerlinks are about $150 but doesn't include a new idler arm, bushings, or tie rods. However Hotchkis offers all that and more for about $400. I think I'm just going to go with that to avoid any future problems with tie rods, etc.

Anyone else have this kid on their car? How was the install and how long did it take? How does the steering feel afterwards? Pros/Cons?

Also does anyone know if I need to purchase the Tie Rod sleeves also?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Steering kid:
Hotchkis Sport Suspension - 1966-1967 GM A-Body Premium Steering Rebuild Kit :: Steering Parts :: Rebuild Kits 

Tie Rod sleeves:
Hotchkis Heavy Duty Tie Rod Sleeves, 5/8


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

i redid my entire suspention last year and i used (pst) performance suspention technology. they have a package that includes everything u need to rebiuld your front susp. minus the centerlink. you have to buy it sepritly. i dont know y. it includes inner, outer tie rods, sleeves, idler arm, upper/ lower control arm bushings, sway bar bushings/ brackets, endlinks,control arm bumper.and a few other things that im prob forgetting. bushings can be rubber or polyurathane. i think its about 400 for the super kit. they have a few different kits depending on what u want.. i was happy with mine. good luck


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Green,
That kit doesn't include the control arm bushings, or ball joints, so that is another $150 for quality parts. Inner tie rods don't really go bad, center links and idler arms don't go bad either. So, the PST kit, like bobby said, offers ball joints, outer tie rods, sway bar kit and bushing kit for around $200. Then, you modify the kit for worn out parts on your car. The kit you are looking at will not rebuild your front end, but is a nice kit.
I rebuilt my entire front end using Poly bushings, put a 2:1 steering box on it, and replaced all the front end parts. I am also putting a 1.25 sway bar on it off of a trans am. I did a low budget resto mod rebuild on the front end and it handles really good.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

ive had to put center links on 3 a bodies ive owned including the tempest i have now.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

66tempestGT said:


> ive had to put center links on 3 a bodies ive owned including the tempest i have now.


I replaced mine as well.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Rukee said:


> I replaced mine as well.


I know, I was just saying that the kit he was looking at wasn't a complete kit. Like a tune up, replace all the basic parts then go from there. I've never replaced a center link, is there any wear parts in it? Tie rods, and idler arm's wear out, oh the end for the steering box wears, correct?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes it has a ball and socket joint.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Center links are notoiious for wear on the GTO. ESPECIALLY with a raised suspension or oversized tires. The reproduction ones are SOMETIMES of substandard quality. Once in a while there is a guy who sells NOS ones on e-bay. Look for brands like MOOG or McQUAY-NORRIS hard to find but worth the hunt! Eric


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i have the cheap one. i hope to drive enough one day to wear another one out.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

You will !arty:


----------

